# A640 by Palmo Mobile



## 120881 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello . 
Would anybody know where I can source a new R/H Mirror for my A640 
lost it to a ford Transit. Any help greatly appreciated.
Michael


----------



## 122432 (Apr 15, 2009)

*palmo mobile*

Hi I am just about to purchase a VMA556 PALMO MOBILE Wondered if you could provide and details as to manufacturer / converter. There is no litrature with motorhome so struggling to insure or find a dealer etc.

Regards Will


----------



## judrob (Jul 23, 2010)

*Palmo Mobile VMA 566*

We have purchased a VMA 566 and need to have some repairs done but cannot find a dealer, did you find out any information - thanks


----------

